# Swinging Breads??



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Where yall at? Time to show the Snoods whos boss.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Dubllung4 said:


> Where yall at? Time to show the Snoods whos boss.


 Are you guys a team of Bakers?


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Can't spell again this year... I've come to expect it. If it wasn't for velcro shoes the team wouldn't have made it outside hear a gobble. 

Good luck this year. You'll need it.


----------



## jimlin13 (Mar 8, 2011)

i was on the team last year would like to do it again.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

SPITFIRE said:


> Are you guys a team of Bakers?




:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: ....classic!


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jim so far it looks like it is just me and you. I am sure we can find 4 more people!


----------



## jimlin13 (Mar 8, 2011)

sounds good.where is crittergetter71 and raisanrat?


----------



## jimlin13 (Mar 8, 2011)

we also had quest32a on the team last year,where you guys at.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

perchaman is looking for a team.


> I wanna play does anyone want me ?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

jimlin13 said:


> we also had quest32a on the team last year,where you guys at.


I would rejoin, but Im really not sure how much I am going to get out and hunt this year. I would hate to drag the team down by not getting a bird.


----------



## jpphish (Oct 3, 2006)

Rub a dub, dub three men in a tub!? A butcher, a baker, and a candlestick maker. Swing that bread.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

My GF asked me to get bread on the way home, but I'm not sure if she meant to pick up some Soft-N-Good or provide stud service......


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

jpphish said:


> Rub a dub, dub three men in a tub!? A butcher, a baker, and a candlestick maker. Swing that bread.


 LMAO! :lol::lol::lol:.... now thats classic.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Quest it would be great to have you if you wanted to. Raisin doesn't know if he will be able to get out and I haven't heard from critter.


----------



## jimlin13 (Mar 8, 2011)

come on quest32a you can't drag us down that much,it's only for fun.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

jimlin13 said:


> come on quest32a you can't drag us down that much,it's only for fun.


Thats what I am thinking, same goes to you Raisin if your watchin


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Dubllung4 said:


> Thats what I am thinking, same goes to you Raisin if your watchin


Ok, sure what the hell. Im in. It will be late season for me.


----------



## jimlin13 (Mar 8, 2011)

there we go.


----------



## jimlin13 (Mar 8, 2011)

that gives us three,dubllungs4,quest32a,jimlin13.we need raisan and critter.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I hear the pillsbury doughboy is looking for a team...I think he would fit in well with you guys!!


----------

